# Thule CX1 an Rose Team DX Cross 2000 - welcher Achsadapter?



## Guru (8. April 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe ein Rose Team DX Cross 2000; hatte den Rose-Support kontaktiert, welche Thule-Achse denn da passt, Aussage war Shimano EThru.

Nachdem ich vorhin die ebenfalls bestellte X12-Achse erfolgreich an meinem MTB installiert habe, habe ich mich an mein Rose gemacht. Ups, die Steckachse im Rose hat 10mm Steckachse, nicht 12mm. (In Echt sogar nur 9,5mm, aber das ist ja offenbar üblich).

Bei den Achsadaptern sehe ich nichts dergleichen.

Nun gibt es einen Adapterdistanzstück, das auch 10mm im Namen trägt, allerdings ist das die Breite des Teils, nicht des Achsdurchmesser.

Was brauche ich - und gibt es das überhaupt?

edit: Vermutliche Lösung unten

Für jede Hilfe dankbar
Thomas


----------



## Guru (10. April 2017)

Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Idee, die 10mm Steckachse auf den normalen Schnellerspanner per Adapter umzurüsten und das normale Ezhitch-System zu nutzen? Ziemlicher Unsinn eigentlich - aber wenn's sonst nichts anderes gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (19. April 2017)

Ein Update, falls jemand auch an der Lösung interessiert ist. Habe vom Rose-Support folgenden Vorschlag erhalten:



> das Team DX Cross hat eine M10 DT Swiss TB Achse, kann aber auch mit normaler Schnellspannachse verwendet  werden.
> wenn Sie die u.g. Achse verwenden wollen müssen die Endkappen der Laufräder noch getauscht werden.
> Aktuell haben Sie ja die 135x10 TB Achse, folgendes Modell wäre dann von Nöten:
> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/dt-swiss-2403503-klinken-5x135mm-qr-road-umbausatz/aid:2670507?searchquery=dt swiss umbausatz



Ich habe diesen Umbausatz von DT Swiss bestellt. Bin gespannt, auf alle Fälle t*oller Support von Rose!*


----------

